# Old Large Scale Catalogs and Flyers



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

In addition to rolling stock and accessories, we are going to add old Large Scale catalogs and Flyers to the Large Scale database as time permits and documents are available, are scanned and converted to pdf documents.

The LGB catalogs and flyers of 1969, 1970 and 1971 are currently on the GBDB home page at
http://www.gbdb.info/

Others will be added over the next few days.
Access to the database and the pdf files is available for anyone, no registration required.
One only needs to register to post product information.

There is also a large collection of older USA Trains catalogs on the database - all catalogs are listed under Technical > Documentation (bottom right in category listing on main page)


Many of the older LGB catalogs we have available to be added are in German, if anyone has English versions of the smaller older catalogs (not the 100-page plus ones) and would like to contribute one, please contact me.

Knut


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Knut,

life can be easy, use

http://www.lgb-much.de/index1.html 


scroll down and find, what you want *and more* of LGB history!

Thanks to H.-Juergen Neumann!

This website is available in English only, but should be translated for Aliens









Regards

Toney


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Toney, 

I have looked at the Much Information a few times in the past but I have never discovered the nice index that you provided the link for - thanks. 

However, I already have all the pdf downloads I see on the Much site - they are all only in German unless I missed one. 
The older catalogs and flyers I'm mostly missing are the English, French and Japanese ones; there was also a 24-page booklet in 71/72 in seven languages. 
Some of that would be neat to have and post. 

The LGB history in itself is interesting but not something we would include in the database. 

Thanks, 

knut


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for all of your efforts, Knut. The gbdb is a wonderful treasure.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks George, 

That database was created a few years ago to help people to identify Large Scale equipment if only the product ID is published or only a running number on a piece of rolling stock is visible. 

Let's not forget - everyone is welcome to contribute and many people have in the past, but lately I have been adding most new entries. 
To add an item to the database yourself you must register and you need at least a picture of the item (1200 pixels wide is preferred) and the manufacturer and product ID. 
If there is no product ID, you need to enter --- in that field for the software to accept it. 

Or alternately, people can just send me the picture and whatever information they have and I will enter it into the database. 
A lot of information that I have entered comes from other people. 

But before you try to enter anything - or send me anything - check to see if the item is already listed by typing in just the product ID itself (one term) into the search field. 
We only want to list each item once unless there is a specific reason for listing it more than once - different versions and/or the item has different graphics on each side. 
I will also replace pictures with better ones if I can get them - but that is something I have to do, individuals cannot change or replace existing pictures others have entered. 

If anyone sees any errors on the database or has additional information or has any problems whatsoever, please let me know and I and/or my Co-Admin will be happy to address it. 

Knut


----------

